# Fishing Report - Galveston Bay System 3/12/08



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

It was "ON" the last 30 min of daylight.:biggrin:


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

great report! LOL

rg


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

It was really a slow day on the water until we stumbled into some pigs at dark. I could not buy a bite on a topwater or corky and the fish caught were on soft plastics (Brown devil eyes) being bounced slow along the bottom in about 6' of water.


----------



## FISH FRYER (Jun 8, 2006)

WOW!! That was a little more descriptive... LOL Great Report!!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Great pics and very informative report. LOL


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I guess some of yall expected GPS numbers, aint happening.sad3sm It really was a slow day on the water and just posted up the first time to see what kind of response I would get from a very undescriptive report. I never understood why people would post up pics of limits of fish along with a report stating when/where/how and then complain about the crowd's the next morning.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

We are not wanting GPS coordinates or anything, just a little more info. What Bay where you in? 

"I never understood why people would post up pics of limits of fish along with a report stating when/where/how and then complain about the crowd's the next morning."

You are missing the point. If the fish are doing a particular thing in one bay system, more than likely the pattern will be the same in other bays. There is not anyone that is asking for the reef you are fishing, just what bay. This report will do us no good if you are fishing Baffin, do you get the point? I am not saying you fished Baffin I know you were in Galveston, but East, West, Trinity, Upper, San Jacinto, Scotts, Tabbs, Burnett there are a whole lot of bays in this area.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I apologize I thought I had stated East Bay in the 3rd post.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

where in east bay?


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> where in east bay?


Read post #3, it states in 6' of water.:slimer:


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Read post #3, it states in 6' of water.:slimer:


I think I know that spot...


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

n29.42.150 e34.28.450


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

trashcanslam said:


> n29.42.150 e34.28.450


If you use n29.42.150 and w34.28.450 as I could not find an east on the GPS then you are talking somewhere in the pocket of the Sea of Aqaba and though I have heard this can be an exceptional place to fish if you have an armed guard I was talking a little closer to home.:rotfl:


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

I need exact lure , and what you had for lunch and name of the boat repair shop to use this info.. i wasnot able to catch fishat above gps ..


----------



## steve bench (Nov 16, 2006)

cool


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

jjtroutkiller said:


> ... to see what kind of response I would get from a very undescriptive report.


What's with the attitude, jj? A report, by definition, is discriptive. What you provided was an uninformative personal anecdote, useless even in the broadest sense. Fishing reports are not given for the purpose of pointing out a great spot. Even the most informative of reports, with a precise global positioning included, is pretty much irrelevant within minutes to hours after "the bite was ON" as it was experienced. Conditions conducive to that "bite" change too rapidly to be meaningful as a specific reference. And, folks don't read fishing reports to obtain specifics. They read them, in compilation, to try to determine an overall pattern.

Hell, if you think everybody is waiting on you to tell them where to go tomorrow--- and you don't want that --- then keep it all to yourself. As it stands now, you've got everyone going to the East Bay complex tomorrow at dusk.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I like that, its funny. Lets all try to be friends.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

jjtroutkiller said:


> It was "ON" the last 30 min of daylight.:biggrin:


jj was fishing (for comment)...isn't that what WE DO?

one person's annoyance is another person's humor


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Ox Eye said:


> What's with the attitude, jj? A report, by definition, is discriptive. What you provided was an uninformative personal anecdote, useless even in the broadest sense.


I have no attitude, it was posted as a joke.
Some of yall need to step away from the puter and chill, you are taking this **** way too serious. As I have stated several times before the fishing was not that good and it was more of a joke type post than anything, I thought by adding all the smilie faces that it would have been apparent especially with the way the thread was titled and the content of the first post.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> I apologize I thought I had stated East Bay in the 3rd post.


I would never ask a person where they were fishing. That said, would you please accurately name the closest landmark or gps numbers where you were not fishing?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Read post #3, it states in 6' of water.:slimer:


yeah, i limited out in that same spot two weeks ago.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Pig Pen !


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

jjtroutkiller said:


> ... it was more of a joke type post than anything, I thought by adding all the smilie faces that it would have been apparent especially with the way the thread was titled and the content of the first post.


Well, now you've gone and made it worse! I could excuse a bum attitude, simply because it could have been a carry-over from your bum luck at fishing. Attitude, like fishing luck, can change from one minute to the next. And I wouldn't necessarilly hold it against you. But, when I enter a forum marked "fishing reports ONLY" I should not be expected to need to take into account smiley faces, thread title and content to decipher someone's intent. Lookit, I misread you, jj, and though I don't honestly see where you are owed one, for the brotherhood I offer you my apology, all the same.

Let bygones be bygones. Note smiley:


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

GPS numbers please....I swear i wont tell anyone except my friend, but he might tell his co-workers and then they might tell someone and....


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't beleive this weak report got so many views!!LOL


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

JJ,

You better tell me some coordinates, or, or, I'm going to drink all the adult beverages that "YOU" bring on the trip, again!!! I swear, I will, I'll do it, unless????


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Jason, you are not 6'6 how do you plan on wading over there to fish ?? are you going to use those new wading stilts? LOL just kidding brother.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Harry,

I tell ya what? I'll get the coordinates from Joe and then we can start a new thread, selling his coordinates? What ya think? We can split the profits 70/30 and I get 70 as I thought of the idea!! Yeah, its a win, win for me, you, and everbody else to!! Well, except Joe, as he will have a few new fishing, buddies!! He always did like a BUNCH of company while fishing and hunting anyways.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

I have alway's been a fan of good company! Nothing like friends in numbers. Especially with the rising gas prices. I Second the motion!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Why don't you two load up in the boat and we will all be on some fish and I doubt that either of you will give up the numbers.sad3sm As far as the adult beverages go I will buy if you two think you can keep up.:cheers: 


By the way, Bite me Jason.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

OxEye, I think you are by far the better man for apologizing. This thread was clearly just put up for the amusement of others and intentionally planned to get certain responses from people.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow That Is All I Can Say


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

thats the point of a fishing report where when and how so we can help out out other fishing brothers way to say it mike77015 if your not going to use the fourm correctly dont use it at all, leave space for the people who care about the other fisherman in the world


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Why don't you two load up in the boat and we will all be on some fish and I doubt that either of you will give up the numbers.sad3sm As far as the adult beverages go I will buy if you two think you can keep up.:cheers:
> 
> By the way, Bite me Jason.


Let me know if you need someone to drive your boat in the skinny areas again. :slimer: :slimer::slimer::slimer::slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

As I have sent in a couple of PM's this thread was a joke intended for a couple of people. I now know that it would have been better off in the General Discussion forum but thats not how it happened and it has been too long to delete the thread. Once you opened the thread you should have been able to tell by the first post that this thread was not an honest fishing report. It is amazing how many views this thread has gotten for it to contain no usefull information.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

If yall go back and read post #1 you can tell where it started as a joke but once more people started to post up about the lack of information in the report I went ahead in the next couple of post and stated what/when and where the fish were caught so whats the problem now?


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

Going to bed now. This bores me.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jjtroutkiller again.
​


----------

